# "Woodturning Workshop"



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I may be the only person who doesn't know about this show...but I just stumbled on the "Woodturning Workshop"...on channel 8.2..must have started at 4 PM...just caught last part but it was a good show. DOn't know if it is every day or once a week. Worth watching. Old geezer turned a segmented bowl and had a lot of good tips, etc...

FYI...


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

First I've heard of it. What is 8.2? Does it have a name designation? I'm on Dish and all of our channels are whole numbers and we don't show an 82.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> First I've heard of it. What is 8.2? Does it have a name designation? I'm on Dish and all of our channels are whole numbers and we don't show an 82.


On our dish receiver we have an external antennae for the locals which gets you 008-01, 008-02, and 008-03. By using the external antenna you don't loose the locals when the thunderstorm gets between you and the satellite.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> I may be the only person who doesn't know about this show...but I just stumbled on the "Woodturning Workshop"...on channel 8.2..must have started at 4 PM...just caught last part but it was a good show. DOn't know if it is every day or once a week. Worth watching. Old geezer turned a segmented bowl and had a lot of good tips, etc...
> 
> FYI...


Shows on Ch 8 to come on Tuesday and Thursday at 4:00 PM


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't have an external antennae I guess. Would it come in on channel 8?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I've got externan antennae but don't get any channels that have that show or the other fron Zwoodcraft. No PBS here in poor country.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> I don't have an external antennae I guess. Would it come in on channel 8?


I have my OLD TV here..and no cable...antennae on roof... PBS comes in on channel 8.1 (the new primary channel).. channel 8.2 (the old analog channel)...and 8.3 (espanol)..

Only advantage to being a couple of decades out of date I guess...


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> I don't have an external antennae I guess. Would it come in on channel 8?


Next time you are going to be around Pearland give a holler and I'll show you how I get it. Same thing on most of all of the locals, all have 2 or 3 channels.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Comes on at 4pm every Tuesday and Thursday. You have to have that "little black box" to get it here in this area ! Not on cable, dish, or regular TV. Has been on a very long time ! Sorry Have not kept every one updated. on Tuesday and Thursday. Some days they have woodturning.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Guess I have to move to the big city to see it. Andy Griffin is still prime time telivision here in my area.


----------

